# how does my bulking diet look ?



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

*HOW MY DIET WILL LOOK FROM NOW ON *

-Does It Seem Okay in Carbs, low fat and For Bulking ?

*Breakfast* - Weetabix With honey & bannanas and milk

*Snack* - Cottage cheese chives and lemon juice

*Lunch* - Home-made beef burger (lean mince, no bun) spinach, red onion, grated carrot, dress with cider vinegar

*Snack* - Brown rice and Chicken

*Dinner* - Same as lunch - plus small baked sweet potato if worked out

*Snack* - whole earth peanut butter


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I wouldnt really say its a bulking diet at all to be honest mate.....

Your seriously lacking calories there from all sorts of main sources...

Whats the protien/carb/fat break down of that?


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

sorry i dont know too be honest im sorta new to all this,

how should i change it? or can u give me ideas.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

this is a post i put on a thread similar to yours!

not enough food imo, incomplete meals and too little fat

meal1- 100g oats, 3 whole eggs, shake

meal2- 75-100g rice, 200g chicken or lean meat, veg, tbspn olive oil

meal3- as above

meal4- 250g sweet pot. 200g lean meat, veg, oil

meal5- lean meat, veg, handful of nuts

meal6- 250g quark, 2 tbspns PB, glass milk

add in a pre and post workout shake on training days


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Agree with above. Its more like a cutting diet. Have a look through the diet section and borow ideas that suit you. And remember fats arnt bad.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Is more of a lean bulking diet than a traditional bulk... in other words is healthy but going to lead to a slower weight gain.

I'd add in some oily fish for essential fats and also some extra veg.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

you could eat much more and it would stil be healthy mate!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just not enough of anything, definatly protein, I don't know what you weigh or your age and hight but a midgit couldn't bulk on that, especially if you were under a progressive weight training regimen.


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

i weigh 127 pounds which is 9 stone 1,

i have 10% body fat (super-skinny :sad

I need 1835 Calories a day,

115 grams of protein a day,

172 carbs a day,

76 grams of fat a day.

Is there any way i could change my diet i posted to near what i need ?,

any recommendations?,

as u can probably tell theirs hardly anything to me at the moment.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

danC said:


> *HOW MY DIET WILL LOOK FROM NOW ON *
> 
> -Does It Seem Okay in Carbs, low fat and For Bulking ?
> 
> ...


This is a bulking diet....

taken off a James L post...

*Meal 1 *(on rising) 55g WMS, 55g whey isolate, 10g creatine, 10g glutamine, 3g beta alanine, 3g acetyl L carntine

*Meal 2* 2 slices of wholewheat toast, 6 whole Omega eggs, pineapple

*Meal 3* 250g chicken, 80g dry weight rice, veg, 10g walnut oil, pineapple

*Meal 4* 2 scoops syntha 6, 400ml semi skimmed milk, 20g natural peanut butter.

*Meal 5* same as meal 3

*Meal 6* pre workout 55g whey, 50g oats.

*Meal 7* pwo 60g WMS, 55g whey isolate, 10g glutamine, 5g creatine, 3g beta alanine, 3g acetyl l carntine

*Meal 8* 250g steak, 300g baked potato, large salad, 10g olive oil, pineapple

*Before bed* 2 scoops syntha 6, 400ml semi skimmed milk, 20g natural PB, 10g glutamine

*During the night* (2am ish). 1 scoop syntha 6, 250ml semi skimmed milk, 10g natural PB

:beer:


----------



## fitnessfreak (Jun 15, 2009)

danC said:


> i weigh 127 pounds which is 9 stone 1,
> 
> i have 10% body fat (super-skinny :sad
> 
> ...


1835 calories per day??? Is that your BMR? That would not consider your training calories burned, which you must factor into your calorie goal. To gain at a steady rate it is best to go about 500 calories above maintenance so that your weekly calorie surplus is 3500 (enough for about a pound per week gain)

I am a pretty skinny 5"1 female but need 2353 calories per day just to maintain my weight with my activity level so bulk on 2853 calories. You need to eat to grow!!


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

okay so on the calorie side about 1400 per day


----------



## GavinOC (Dec 10, 2008)

aim to eat at least 3500 to 4000 a day, you need to bulk, eat everything and i mean everything!!


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

fitnessfreak said:


> 1835 calories per day??? Is that your BMR? That would not consider your training calories burned, which you must factor into your calorie goal. To gain at a steady rate it is best to go about 500 calories above maintenance so that your weekly calorie surplus is 3500 (enough for about a pound per week gain)
> 
> I am a pretty skinny 5"1 female but need 2353 calories per day just to maintain my weight with my activity level so bulk on 2853 calories. You need to eat to grow!!


Agree with this - so important to factor in your exercise energy expenditure when working out calories.



danC said:


> i weigh 127 pounds which is 9 stone 1,
> 
> i have 10% body fat (super-skinny :sad
> 
> ...


As the other have said you need to eat more. Remember that the anabolic/growth processes themselves use a lot of energy - and so you need to eat well above maintenance levels to gain optimally.

I have a skinny build too and to get it to grow at a reasonable rate I have to be taking at least 18 calories per pound - so in your case weighing 127lbs that would be a minimum of 2286 kcals.

I appreciate it can be hard to suddenly increase your food intake, if so then do it gradually over a week ot two, but doing so is going to help so much!


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah. My bodys not used to suddern intake, but it wil be. Im going to try dieting without the powders and shakes should be possible. Is monday, wednesday, friday, sunday okay for weightlifting days


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

well i weigh 127 in pounds

times that by 16 and it means i need 115 grams of protein, 172 grams of carbs and 76 grams of fat..

1835 calories per day.. do i need to add the extra 500 ? :confused1:


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

If you want to put on any weight at all - yes.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Are you taking into account activities like walking and lifting?

Just make it 3000 calories. Atm your main aim shouldnt even be calorie counting, if you spent more time eating, resting and lifting than calculating and procrastinating you'd be getting big pretty damn quick.


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

no what should i change?,

ill make it 3000 cals.


----------



## bbeweel (Oct 7, 2008)

www.annecollins.com

Use this site to work out the calorie,carb,protien and fat content of your food,look at some of the other diets posted up for ideas on your own.

good luck:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Can't think why anyone would want to put on weight...

Surely you want to add muscle mass?

Simply eating loads more calories won't build muscle - all excess calories will just be stored as fat.


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah im trying to bulk not put on fat


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ok a few problems with this, at meal 1 not enough protien

meal 2 not enough carbs meal 3 not enough carbs meal4 looks good meal 5 looks goog meal 6 low in protien.

*Breakfast* - Weetabix With honey, bannanas and milk with 2scoops whey

or 4-6 whole eggs or 1 whey and 3 whole eggs

*Snack* - tin of tuna 4 whole meal bread light mayo fruit

*Lunch* - Home-made beef burger (lean mince) spinach, red onion, grated carrot, whole meal bun, rice or potato

*Snack* - Brown rice and Chicken vege

*Dinner* - Same as lunch - plus small baked sweet potato if worked out

*Snack* - 2scoop whey whole earth peanut butter

i tryed to stick to your diet as much as i could and made a few changes


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

what can i change the power and shakes to ?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

danC said:


> yeah im trying to bulk not put on fat


So, eat the right amount of protein - 2 gms/kg bodyweight/day. This is the only calculation you need to make. Get most from meat, fish, eggs, cheese, milk, then shakes. Err on the generous side, but not too excessive. Any unused protein will just be turned into glycogen - carbs.

Eat some good fats: real butter - never margarine - olive oil, mayo, whole milk, cream. You need fats to make gear and vitamins work, but don't gorge. Eating fats in itself does not directly make you fat.

Then eat just enough carbs to provide sufficient energy for your daily activity and intense workouts. If you feel hungry and exhausted, up your carbs a bit. If you start to get porky, back them off a bit.

For carbs eat salads, boiled vegetables, fruit, potatoes, wholemeal bred, pasta.

It's your carb intake that controls your fat deposition and mobilization. Eat some protein and carbs a while before bed and then no carbs or breakfast until you've been up and about for an hour or so. Then eat a good breakfast with protein and carbs. This way your body will use its fat reserves and you'll stay lean.

Eat some fast carbs for energy before your workout, and some protein and fast carbs, or your main meal with protein and carbs, as soon as possible after it.

If you adopt this approach your muscle gains will be determined by how intensely you work out. You won't consume or waste excess food but you'll have ample nutrition yet stay lean.

Note: this is not a competition preparation diet! That's a specialist area.


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

can you recommend me a diet to start on for my requirements ?,

without powder and shakes,

im up for eating cottage cheese before going to sleep.

im a twig at the moment so really need to make something of myself


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

use the diet i gave you put tuna or eggs and egg whites in place of powderes


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

danC said:


> can you recommend me a diet to start on for my requirements ?,
> 
> without powder and shakes,
> 
> ...


Point is, you don't need a diet.

Just eat all the good protein foods, some fats, and balance off your carbs.

Eat varied foods - anything you like - and work out hard.

Just balance off your carb intake and you'll grow yet stay lean.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Prodiver I can't understand why your in effect advocating lowISH carb diet to someone who weights 127lbs. We all know excess of anything can lead to fat gain, but imo its overcomplicating things by telling someone weighing what DAN does to only eat just enough carbs. At his weight he should make sure every meal is complete with adequate carbs, protein and fat, make sure he is consistant and train to the best of his abilities.


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> Prodiver I can't understand why your in effect advocating lowISH carb diet to someone who weights 127lbs. We all know excess of anything can lead to fat gain, but imo its overcomplicating things by telling someone weighing what DAN does to only eat just enough carbs. At his weight he should make sure every meal is complete with adequate carbs, protein and fat, make sure he is consistant and train to the best of his abilities.


The same applies to everyone: of course he should eat adequate carbs!

In his case this may mean quite large amounts of carbs if he's very active and working out intensely.

But there's absolutely no point in eating excess carbs - they won't contribute to muscle growth, only make him fat.

Balancing off his carb intake is precisely the way to ensure he does get adequate carbs and doesn't waste money, time and health.

The trouble with prescriptive diets is that they get boring and difficult to face. Eating lots of varied foods and balancing carb intake always works.


----------



## robisco11 (Dec 8, 2007)

Prodiver said:


> The same applies to everyone: of course he should eat adequate carbs!
> 
> There's absolutely no point in eating excess carbs - they won't contribute to muscle growth, only make him fat.
> 
> ...


so you would only recommend he has carbs when he will need them for certain, such as breakfast, pre and post workout?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

danC said:


> Ive changed some of it...
> 
> *Breakfast* - Weetabix With honey, bannanas and milk with 2scoops whey
> 
> ...


2 eggs is only 12 ish g pro 2 whey is 40ish g need a good 7-10 egg whites to mach the whey? or at least a tin of tuna? at breaky use 6 full eggs b4 bead drop pnut butter us a tin of salmon get a tin that has 40g pro good fats are in the salmon so no need for pnut butter


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

robisco11 said:


> so you would only recommend he has carbs when he will need them for certain, such as breakfast, pre and post workout?


Well, certainly at breakfast and each main meal, and before bed.

And before workouts for energy, and after for an insulin spike.

And if he feels hungry and exhausted, some fruit etc. between meals.

So he's likely to be taking in a fair amount of carbs overall.

But never so much carbs as to start to get porky.

And ample protein for muscle growth.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> 2 eggs is only 12 ish g pro 2 whey is 40ish g need a good 7-10 egg whites to mach the whey? or at least a tin of tuna? at breaky use 6 full eggs b4 bead drop pnut butter us a tin of salmon get a tin that has 40g pro good fats are in the salmon so no need for pnut butter


I have absolutely no idea why anyone would not eat the whole egg! Why waste yolks - it's a sin!

Egg yolks are perfectly good for you - you need the fat and macros in them and their lecithin is anti-cholesterol in itself.

It's far better to eat whole eggs and balance off carb intake.


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey big_Jim tiny bit confused what you mean about the breakfast, sorry to be a nusense


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Prodiver said:


> I have absolutely no idea why anyone would not eat the whole egg! Why waste yolks - it's a sin!
> 
> Egg yolks are perfectly good for you - you need the fat and macros in them and their lecithin is anti-cholesterol in itself.
> 
> It's far better to eat whole eggs and balance off carb intake.


Couldn't agree more, and they taste better  :beer:


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

For breakie did u mean 6 eggs and tuna ? if so how could i cook it ?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

danC said:


> For breakie did u mean 6 eggs and tuna ? if so how could i cook it ?


Eggs and tuna!? Both good protein sources - choose just one and enjoy with some wholemeal buttered toast etc...


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

So i Forget :

Breakfast - Weetabix With honey, bannanas and milk with 2scoops whey

or 4-6 whole eggs or 1 whey and 3 whole eggs

And Have

Scrambled egg on wholemeal bread:tongue: ?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

danC said:


> So i Forget :
> 
> Breakfast - Weetabix With honey, bannanas and milk with 2scoops whey
> 
> ...


Take your pick - but just watch your carb intake...


----------



## danC (Aug 15, 2009)

*Thanks For all the help, i Really appreciate your help *  *.*

*
Will Be Starting my diet after a few travels.*

Breakfast - Scrambled egg on wholemeal bread

Snack - tin of tuna 4 whole meal bread light mayo fruit

Lunch - Home-made beef burger (lean mince) spinach, red onion, grated carrot, whole meal bun, rice or potato

*
Workout 1 Hour. Monday, Wednesday, Friday*

Snack - Brown rice and Chicken and veg

Dinner - Same as lunch - plus small baked sweet potato if worked out

Snack - 2 scrambled eggs whole earth peanut butter, however much to make up the missing calories

*
*

*
Ive put on it when and how long im going to workout, Seems Okay to me. Hopefully i Can Gain a Pound A Week*


----------

